# Basics?



## WineAsLife (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm looking to learn way more about making wine. Which as now outside of my favorite 'I love Lucy' episodes I know little to nothing about. I may be visiting CA's wine country soon, but via Texas and Arizona- any other spots we should check out? Thanks for any input, I'm a novice really


----------



## ScreaminSlim (Oct 18, 2007)

*My Suggestion... (for what its worth)*

When you visit which portion of CA's wine country? There is the Napa Valley, The Sierra Nevada Foothills, Central Valley, etc. My suggestion would be the Sierra Nevada Foothills portion there are very few wineries that charge for tasting as opposed to other locations.


----------

